# Own a Skyline?



## ness4k (Jun 15, 2007)

Want to own a Skyline like everyone else in the US who has any idea what they are and what they are capable of. I know most people probably don't have 50-100k dollars just sitting around just to buy one. You got to think all these Import companies care about it making money. They don't care about bringing the joy of getting the car you really want for a decent price. LOL. No I'm not a sells person I'm just a regular guy who lives in Okinawa, Japan with a wife and kid. I serve in the USAF and I'm proud to say that I'm not an asshole trying to make millons of dollars taking advantage of a stituition that almost forces people to pay outrageous amounts of money to get something they can get for under 25k. If your interested in getting almost any Skyline you want R32, R33, R34, GTS, GTR, tubro, twin tubro. If you can give me the details on chassis and engine type that you want I'm sure I can find it and help you get it for under 25k...unless you want some outrageous shit like a brand new Skyline or some GTR twin turbo VSPEC II stuff. That's gonna cost alot of money even if you buy and ship it yourself. Please if anyone is intereted in buying a Skyline direct from Japan contact me. Hit me up in the forum or send a PM. Listen I'm not trying to sell cars. I don't have a car lot full of cars trying to sell them. I'm just trying to hook people up with cars at the price that they can actually afford. Would you rather pay 50-100k for a Skyline you didn't handpick to your liking or one for less then 25k being able to choose body and engine types. I own a regular R33 Skyline, it's not GTS or GTR and doesn't even have turbo...yet I can still go 180kmph easy...check out my other post and read about it yourself. Well that's all I'm going to say. Anyone interested you know how to contact me. Oh and btw I wouldn't screw anybody over. I'm in the military and would get in more trouble then it's worth to scam someone out of 25k. ASK!:balls:


----------



## b1ancardi (Jun 1, 2007)

50 - 100k?

holy crap, I didnt know they cost that much in America....
R32 GTRs in Australia go for AU$20,000
A mate got his non-turbo R33GTS for AU$7000


----------



## ness4k (Jun 15, 2007)

Wow. From the websites I've seen the cheapest I've seen them is like 40k. Of course that's buying them direct from an importer. Tell me where you got yours from if you went to a website. I'd like to check it out.


----------



## ness4k (Jun 15, 2007)

I guess you could get one for that price if you were buying from a person. So ya you can get one for 7k. You have to think if you buy one from an importer you gonna end up paying more for the car then it's worth and more then what it could cost to get a car shipped and made US street legal. I know a guy over here that can get a car street legal for the US and shipped anywhere to the US for around 10k. That's about as cheap as your gonna find unless you are in the business yourself or you really really know someone. LOL. But anyway work time. Peace out


----------



## b1ancardi (Jun 1, 2007)

yeah, those are definitly private sales, and in very average condition 
Importers dont really sell them anymore though (that I know of? could be wrong), because theres already a heap here now.

That being said though, all R34s are still in the 50k+ zone



Those price you're saying for the US are pretty good though, because I know Skylines are still fairly rare over there (?), and you have to do a few things to make them street legal in the USA.


----------



## ness4k (Jun 15, 2007)

Yea more then a few things have to be done. Things like the windows have to be replaces and all kind of other things. I mean you have to think how much does it cost to get a car sports car in the US with a stock horsepower over 200. 20-30k even more depending on the car. You can get a legit street legal Skyline in Japan for less then 10k in excellent condition. I only say 10k because that's how much a really good one is going to cost but if you get an average Skyline...say a 94'-96' R32 GTS with turbo itll cost aroud 5-6k depending on the condition. And taxes and insurance work alot different over here...the price of a car instantly will jump 500-1k if it has a brand new JCI insurance with road tax and recycle tax and weight tax and all that shit paid for. Just for insurance and all the taxes it takes about 2k on top of the price of the car. I'll already done this for all my friends back in the states who could afford it. I mean if someone would rather pay 50-100k for a medicore condition Skyline from an importer or have someone like me take care of all the business for them and not pay a penny more then the cost of the car and shipping fees...well cept of course for my very nominal fee for my troubles and time. LOL! I could promise you a excellent condition Skyline of your choice for under 25k. Of course unless you want a really really nice one. I mean I would be more then willing to help anyone out if they want I know they are tons of people who would like to own a Skyline but don't think they can afford one. I promise you that you could get one for under 25k I'm telling you if your interested ANYONE...hit me up and I'll help. Cya guys got a Texas Hold'em Tourney to go to.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

i dont mean to be an ass but do you know what you are talking about in regards to skylines?

you say you have a regular R33 thats not even a GTS it has no turbo... dude an R33 GTS is the base model R33 and doesnt have a turbo, but its still a GTS...

also you said "say a 94'-96' R32 GTS with turbo itll cost aroud 5-6k depending on the condition" ..... well from 89-94 they made R32's and from 93-98 they made R33's... 

a GTS with a turbo is known as a GTS-t and 5-6k for a GTS-t is a lil pricey... you can get GTR32's for 5-15k depending on condition(you get what you pay for)...

GTR34's vary in price from 35-60k... 

i recently bought an 1990 GTR32 that is already landed for 16,800 Canadian... it has a ton of goodies and was well worth it...

shipping should cost between 1200 and 8000 depending on method and quality. like you can get a RO/RO for 1200 but you may have to wait 6months for a spot, or you can share a 4car container for about 2500, or you could spend the big 8000 for a single car container that is fully stuffed, insured and bonded.

to make a skyline legal doesnt cost a whole lot either... the glass is now being accepted as long as its AS1 or AS2 marked... the tail lights are proven to be equivelant or better than DOT, a neutral safety swtich only has to be installed, and functional if there was one stock, headlights need to be DOT but you can modify them or swap in some other cars headlights, 94 preludes look not bad as well as 95 accord lights... im doign a retro fit to mine to get them approved... and the front bumper has to be unmodified, ie its not cut from making an intercooler fit... and then there are emmissions, if you have laws for them you gotta comply otherwise you dont have to worry about it...

prices for GTR's(since its what you should want, dont settle for a GTS-t , it would be like buying a V6 mustang or a non-Z06 Corvette) are as follows according to my past months of searching...

GTR32 1989-1994 8k-15k
GTR33 1994-1998(even though production of R33's began in 1993, they didnt make any GTR's until 1994) 15k-25k
GTR34 1999-2002 35-60k sure you can get them cheaper but you pay for what you get

also im not including the GTS, the GTS-t, or the GTS4 these models can be found for alot cheaper than the GTR because there are alot more of them, they are still great cars and worthy of being called Skylines, however, id rather have a GTR32 than a R34 GT....

anyways i thought id add and clear up some false information....


----------



## ness4k (Jun 15, 2007)

First off. I'll be willing to put my pink slip on the line betting I know more about Skyline and shipping them back to the states. Espically considering I've actually been living over here and ship several back already to friends. Not all Skylines but you get my point.

About my car not being a GTS you can look at the techinal specifications of my owners manual and the body of my car and it does not label my car as a GTS. I've seen every Skyline that is available on the market over here. And I've seen 1000's of them. I've seen many Skylines R33's just like my without spoilers and are GTS and some GTS-t. I know the difference.

About the different makes being made different years I can't confirm. I've never really paid attention. That's just my fault there. Someone tells me what engine and body type and all that they want with it I go and find it. And then I find out what year it is. So you may be right about that. My mistake.

First off when I was talking about the prices of the cars that includes having to put insurance, road tax(if appiciable), weight tax(if appiciable), recycle fee(if appiciable), and JCI cost. I've give you some numbers here. First road tax is exactly the same as paying for a tag sticker in the States. It depends on you license plate number. Mine is a 301 plate and cost 20000Yen. You plate depends on you car and engine size so it varies. Weight tax everyone has to pay and the recycle tax...still not sure what that is about...Japan's way of getting more money of the Americans over here I guess...nah I don't really know but that's usually around 200 bucks. Insurance will be about 200 dollars for 3 months and that includes title transfers. And JCI that's a big "IF" and that's because JCI is due on cars every TWO years. And it just depends on the condition of the car and if anything needs to be fix or replaced. But on average that's about 500-1000 bucks. And if you lived over here and actually saw the cars and everything, Skylines in good condition average 4k-7k depending on what aftermarket part it has and such not. Your probably going off of prices of Skylines you see in the States. WRONG BUDDY. The skylines over here are in 10000% better condition then those in the states. My Skyline only had 65000km on it when I purchased it. I've been here almost a year now on Okinawa and I've only added 3000km. 

Haha I would love to see you ship a Skyline or any car for that matter for 1200 bucks. And your talking about the different types of shipping. Of course I'm gonna ship the car in a single car container and do every insurance and anything I can on the car because I'm shipping someone else a car that they are paying for and I'm gonna make sure it gets there in the best possible condition and if anything happens to it, it gets fixed or replace. So I buy and ship someone a car and it shows up totally wrecked and I didn't ship it insured that person is going to be extremely pissed when I tell them they are shit out of luck because it's not my fault and try and take me to court of something. Yea not gonna happen.

GTR32 1989-1994 8k-15k
GTR33 1994-1998(even though production of R33's began in 1993, they didnt make any GTR's until 1994) 15k-25k
GTR34 1999-2002 35-60k sure you can get them cheaper but you pay for what you get

Now don't all those prices fall in the price range I quoted. I said I can get any Skyline and ship it anywhere in the states for under 25k UNLESS it was an R34 or anything that's top of the line. So what the fuzz, ya fuzz I don't want to say anything else that could get me kicked from the forums, is up with you? I think you don't know how to read because everything you said completely agrees with what I said.

So let me clear up some FALSE infomation...

Thanks


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

the only prices you quoted were 5-6k for a GTS or any skyline for under 25k shipped...

i think i backed you into a corner when i revealed how you are sensationalizing what you are offering... GTR34's for under 25k are piles of junk and usually half-cuts, only in your most recent post do you say UNLESS it was an R34... but even then R33 GTR's still go for 15-25k most of which are in the 25k range, tack on shipping and all that jazz and you are looking at much more than 25kshipped....

hell in the stats R33 GTS25's go for over 22k... 

maybe im being skeptical because when ever i see a really good deal it is usually to good to be true, not saying you are scamming people, but its more like you are giving people some false hope because i know all about the market... especially the part about how the USA is no longer allowing R34's after jan08.... i bet that will drive the prices up


----------



## R32GTST 2ltr (Feb 21, 2007)

R32 GTST 2.t Single turbo you can pick up from £3k plus
You can pick R32 GTR in uk around £8k plus
R 33 GTR going for £9k plus
R34 from £28k
The market in the Uk is flooded with Skylines at the mo hence prices 
But of course you still got the exchange rates and shipping on top.
Non turbo skylines are even cheaper form £1.5k


----------



## ness4k (Jun 15, 2007)

I said "If you can give me the details on chassis and engine type that you want I'm sure I can find it and help you get it for under 25k...unless you want some outrageous shit like a brand new Skyline or some GTR twin turbo VSPEC II stuff." Like I've said TWICE now if you would read and pay attention to what I'm saying. A R34 would fall under the category of brand new Skyline...since you won't see a R34 over here with more then 30000km on it and in mint condition. So therefore that's makes it fall into the over 25k category. Thereby, making what I said true and your infomation still FALSE!

Listen to yourself. You keep saying the price for this one and the price for that one...IN THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA...I don't live in the United States of America at the current moment. I live in Okinawa, JAPAN. I'll give you a website to check out...if you can never access from the states. It's called japanupdate.com...won't do you any good but to look cause it's only for people who live on Okinawa to buy and sell stuff. Go to classifieds and search the auto sections. I'll bet anything that you will find a GTS-t on there for under 6k...you just have to wait. Not ever car for sell is always on there. But if you keep a good eye out you won't see a Skyline for more then 10k, unless it's REALLY REALLY nice with LOTS of aftermarket parts. I've personally only seen one car for more then 10k and that was a Sypder(i'm not sure how to spell it but you get the idea) and everything on it was aftermarket.

My car is a R33 and it only cost me 5k...but that's because I bought it from a dealership and that 5k includes insurance for a whole year(600 bucks) JCI for two year(800 bucks) road tax(160 buck), weight tax(meh i think about 150 bucks) and recycle fee(about 100 bucks) so take all that out and the car itself only cost me around 3.5k itself. So please don't tell me about prices for the cars in the states. I'm speaking of prices you will find here in Japan.

Yes I would agree that after someone personally ship a R33 GTS-t over to the states they would sell it for at least 25k if they were smart. I would do the same. Ship my skyline back to the states and probably sell it for 25k+ making about 15k after the purchase and shipping prices, well maybe 10k.

So PLEASEPLEASEPLEASE stop quoting prices for buying the cars in the United States of America is all I ask. Being a little redunant here. My prices are from me personally buying the car and shipping it from Japan making the prices extremly cheaper then buying from someone in the States.

Thank you and good night!

Brought to by someone who actually lives in Japan! As always clearing up false infomation...to keep you...the consumer...safe!


----------



## ness4k (Jun 15, 2007)

Sorry I meant to say R32 in my last post not R33...my car is a R32 not a R33. And go back reread my post and you'll see that "say a 94'-96' R32 GTS with turbo itll cost aroud 5-6k depending on the condition" I did say R32 did I not? Okay just double checking!


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

ya you said that but an R32 is from 89-94 not from 94-96 that would be an R33...

do you see how your mistakes make you sound non-credible

how does your mistake make you right and me wrong? littered throughout your posts are mistakes, i dont know half the time what you are saying... you claimed you can get any skyline aside from an GTR34 for under 25k, now you are coming back and saying any skyline except a GTR or some other skyline that has lots of midifications....

ive already stated clearly that you can get a GTR32 from 5-15k from japan... there fore a regular GTS NON-Turbo would be much much cheaper less than 5-6k that you are claiming... i then say how a GTR33 goes for 15-25 before shipping... yet you still claim you can get them landed for under 25k im sorry either you dont know what you are talking about or the information you have sourced is erroneous... sure you can find a skyline for cheap from a private sale but you might have to wait a long time but you gotta be lucky to find it... 

i have said one price for a skyline in the USA the other prices i have quoted are from JAPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN 

and i bought my 1990 GTR32 already landed in CANADAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA for 16800 CAN$

your errors made me doubt you


----------



## Brewpubeaver (Jul 17, 2007)

the US isnt canada. 

and after jan 01 2008 the prices in canada will start to go up and probly will be in the range as the US in a coupe years....


and i might know a little.... i own one, in the US...


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

i highly doubt the prices will start to go up for R32's in Canada is the R33's will become available...

the laws havent changed yet and they are unlikely too change... TC has openly admited that there is not enough data to decide if changing the laws will make the roads safer... they said they would at least need 2 more yrs worth of data to make a solid decision... and im sure that the data will speak for itself like it has around the rest of the world and show that there is no increase in injury or fatalities as a result of operating a RHD vehicle... or a 15yr old import...(since you can get LHD imports ) 

just like the firearms arguement... "guns dont kill people, people kill people" but for RHD vehicles and imported vehicles and for ANY vehicle, its " vehicles dont have accidents, Bad drivers do"

you cant blame a vehicle because every vehicle is as dangerous as every other vehicle... especially in the hands of bad drivers.... if anything the only thing they could do would be to requrie RHD vehicle operaters to obtain a special license which permits them to operate the vehicle.. kinda like a motorcycle license...

but even that wouldnt happen... but it would be the most logical and safest course of action but since it makes sense the gov't is less likely to do it...


----------



## SoupGTR (Aug 18, 2007)

um.....yeah....? 

My $.02 is...Our Transport law won't change by Jan 01 08. Its too soon. Maybe 09. However, I would put a pretty penny (one of the ones minted in 06 or 07 cause they're still shiny) that RHD are more likely to get into accidents. I'm not saying a significantly more likely hood but there is a better chance that a RHD in a country dominated by LHD will be more likely to be broad-sided or whatever. As per whatever else was said in the thread I just stopped caring.


----------



## koolrider101 (Dec 3, 2011)

You can check this link to know more about nissanskyline...

nissanskyline


----------

